# cleaning paint brush after contact cement application



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i was wondering what to use to clean a paint brush after using it for applying contact cement ? e.g. acetone, paint thinner or what ?


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey amakarevic,
The best thing you can do with that brush is light it and use it as a torch. Have you ever heard anyone cleaning one before? I haven't. Throw it out. If you were to get it clean again, the only thing it would be good for is applying contact cement.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Toss it......any cleaners used to clean contact cement will basically wilt the bristles and make them useless........unless someone knows a secret I don't.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Toss it......any cleaners used to clean contact cement will basically wilt the bristles and make them useless........unless someone knows a secret I don't.


 
There is none, pitch it.


----------



## JMDPainting (Sep 7, 2009)

amakarevic said:


> i was wondering what to use to clean a paint brush after using it for applying contact cement ? e.g. acetone, paint thinner or what ?


Throw it away.


----------

